# Paper-thin nails :(



## onezumi (Jul 16, 2008)

I have the worst nails ever! They are so weak that I can't open things without hurting my fingers. My right thumb and first two fingers are always messed up and will even try to pull away from the nail bed. 

I went to the doctor who had me try biotin vitamins. They did nothing so she said it is genetic. Lame!

I am wondering what the most gentle nail polish remover is or if anyone can recommend a non-drying nail polish or any good way to handle this. Right now I'm using OPI nail envy and it's OK but when I remove it my nails are all screwed up and peeling. :/


----------



## florabundance (Jul 16, 2008)

i have sally hansen miracle grow, and for me, it totally works. i use it after i get my false nails removed for protection, strength and growth. i have been told that although it's not genetic, that generally, if someone has great hair (in terms of quality) it tends to be that the quality of the nail is not so great - there is some natural substance that is distributed in both hair and hails and for some it either goes mainly to the hair or to the nails. my manicurist told me that info, ive never actually researched it myself..but i might now..!


----------



## onezumi (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmm...interesting! I do have exceptionally strong, thick hair so I wonder if that is the case.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 16, 2008)

Unfortunately, nails are hereditary and there's really nothing you can do to "thicken" them (short of hard labor with your hands). As you age, they may become thicker, but that's not guaranteed. In the meantime, nail strengtheners offer help, but they are not as easy to pick as it may seem. Not everything works for everyone. Try purchasing one you're most interested in and apply it for a week so that your nails can adjust. Sally Hansen makes great formulas. I would also recommend Nailtiques.


----------



## onezumi (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah it's pretty much like applying glue over top...which is ok I guess since it helps stop them from being ouchy.


----------



## doniad101 (Jul 16, 2008)

What I find most helpful is faithful nail care. I went from wearing falsies to do my own nails every 5 days. It took trial and error and the products that worked well for me were Nailtiques intensive care formula & formula 2. Also Nutra Nail 5-7 day nail growth helped. Nailtiques requires you to reapply I believe every 5 days. I also use Sally Hansen cuticle remover (greenish/blue bottle) and constant cuticle oil/cream and lotion. I use either a crystal or glass nail file and you should try non acetone polish remover if you want something softer. All of this is my personal opinion and experience. I now have nice healthy looking nails. I am very pleased. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me, I may be of some help.


----------



## onezumi (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh awesome I am going to try Nailtek, then!


----------



## concertina (Jul 16, 2008)

For a less-drying nail polish remover, there are several cruelty free brands that are not nearly as harsh and barely smell. 

This is my favorite: “Almost Natural” Nail Polish Remover by No Miss (Cosmetics / Nail Polish and Remover)

It requires a little more elbow grease to get the polish off, but in my opinion, is worth it for less-brittle nails.


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 16, 2008)

I recommend Nailtek Foundation II and Nailtek Intensive Therapy. This worked my better on me than Nail Envy. Also, try ditching your emery board for a glass file. They don't tear the nail and really seal the edge, so they peel less. Remember not to file back and forth though, file in one direction. 

Also, try taking more Biotin daily. Up your intake to 4 mg (that's 4000 mcg). I found that anything under 1000 mcg does nothing for the nails. You will notice that your nails (*and your hair*) will grow in quickly and they will also be stronger.

Last word of advice: Moisturise, moisturise, moisturise. You can never have enough hand cream or cuticle oil. I love Burt's Bees Cuticle Balm or Lush's Lemony Flutter. Dry hands and cuticles = dry peely paper thin nails. Also, try getting used to wearing rubber gloves when doing chores around the house such as washing the dishes or scrubbing the toilets. Your hands and nails will remain unaffected for the water.

HTH!


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 16, 2008)

I used to have HORRIBLE nails too.. we're talking peeling and cracking and dark nail polish just looked stupid unless I got a manicure every week to keep them somewhat clean looking. Every time I went to get a mani, the manicurist would cringe at my nails and ask "do you wash your hands in really hot water?" or "do you peel your nails when you're nervous?".. And to top it all off I'm an ice skater so I spend every morning in a freezing ice rink, making my nails/cuticles even worse.

I bought Vitamin B-100 to help my hair grow a little faster and I've definitely noticed that my nails are so much stronger. It has biotin in it, which you said you tried, but it has tons of other B-based vitamins that are great for promoting overall good health. My hair definitely grows a lot faster now (not a miracle speed but it's grown an inch in the past month!) and my nails don't ever peel anymore and are really really strong. My skin has gotten better too.. I'd give this a try because after the first week of using this, I noticed my nails improving a whole lot. My Mom has pretty week nails too so even if it is hereditary, I don't think it's not fixable. Even if the vitamins don't help your nails (I don't doubt that they will _at least _strengthen them a bit!), they'll definitely benefit your overall well being.

Just make sure you use any kind of nail polish remover that says "gentle" or "acetone free". There's even a couple brands out there that use only natural and/or organic ingredients that would be much less harsh on your nails.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd just like to add, because I see so many people echoing this, acetone will not damage and permanently dry your nails if you don't overuse it. Techs use effective products and acetone is one for removing polish and removing oils before polishing. It's just really important that you don't use acetone on your nails more than once every 3-4 days. Any dryness you experience can be remedied with cuticle balm or oil (Solar Oil is great) rubbed into the nails, the cuticle area and underneath the nail.


----------

